

Show HN: Gantt chart component for AngularJS - Toilal
https://www.angular-gantt.com/demo

======
Schweigi
One of the main contributors here. Angular-Gantt is an open source gantt chart
component, based on AngularJS. With it, you can implement all sorts of
resource management, planning or scheduling apps. What started as a pet
project over a year ago has evolved into a powerful component. Most features
are implemented on top of a plugin system, making it easy to customize or
extend functionality.

We still have a lot of ideas and improvements to implement, and therefore are
actively looking for contributors. If you want to help with code, testing or
ideas and suggestions, then please visit our Github page or post a comment :)

~~~
jdawg77
This is awesome! I think we might have need of this in our project (hookupJS,
open source in progress, on Github) to show the content schedule for a brand
in the upcoming week / month.

I already passed it to my CTO so we can figure out when and how to integrate
it. Very cool stuff and thanks for sharing & building this. +10 internets to
you.

------
sputknick
We have been tossing the idea of doing this around the office for a few
months. Awesome, thanks fellas. I'm kinda new to Javascript: where is the data
(meaning the data within the gantt chart) stored? I'm guessing it's in one of
the JSON files in your repository?

~~~
Schweigi
For the demo the data is in the following file: [https://github.com/angular-
gantt/angular-gantt/blob/master/d...](https://github.com/angular-
gantt/angular-gantt/blob/master/demo/app/scripts/services/sample.js)

In a real app the data would probably be loaded from a API and then passed to
the gantt.

------
deanclatworthy
This looks great. Gonna show it to our PMs tomorrow. One suggestion, have an
option to remove non-working days (Saturday, Sunday).

~~~
Schweigi
Thx!.

Non working-days can be removed by setting the non-working hours to "cropped"
in the demo.

It is possible to define non-working days by defining time frames. This allows
to have things like public holidays, weekends or time slots e.g. 8am-5pm. See:
[https://www.angular-
gantt.com/configuration/attributes/#time...](https://www.angular-
gantt.com/configuration/attributes/#time-frames-date-frames)

------
sitnik
Amazing work, congrats!!

